#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-13
<OsamaMongy> hello guyes
<OsamaMongy> ahmad I hade an idea about a qt project I was thinking of
<OsamaMongy> but temporary I have some problems accessing my email so I'm sorry for not interacting with the mailling list
<OsamaMongy> the project is about to design and implement a Qt installer for Arch linux as the exist installer is ncurses like you know
<OsamaMongy> also to allow the arabic language in it
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-14
<thelinuxer1> xodaraPygE: dah leeh ?
<xodaraPygE> its a joke
<thelinuxer1> loool
<xodaraPygE> 7owar keda
<thelinuxer1> mashy
<thelinuxer1> bas el esm 7elw
<thelinuxer1> xodaraPygE: te7eso greek mythology
<xodaraPygE> its just my nickname reveersed
<thelinuxer1> i know
<xodaraPygE> :D
<saad_> Asslamu Alaykum
<thelinuxer1> saad_: wa3alikom el salam
<saad_> How is everyone :)
<thelinuxer1> tamam el 7amdulelah :)
<saad_> dayman isA
<thelinuxer1> isA
<EgyParadox> saad_, is from catreloaded i think
<EgyParadox> mesh keda?
<saad_> Kda :D
<saad_> I am a CATReloadedian
<thelinuxer1> SaadTalaat: ahlan beek ya basha
<SaadTalaat> thelinuxer1: enta elly basha :)
<thelinuxer1> SaadTalaat: thanx :)
<SaadTalaat> You don't facebook what? :)
<thelinuxer1> SaadTalaat: what ?
<SaadTalaat> You don't do facebook what? :)
<thelinuxer1> i have a facebook account if that's what ur asking
<thelinuxer1> lool
<EgyParadox> no I think hes asking about the t shirt
<EgyParadox> :D
<thelinuxer1> "I don't do facebook or twitter I have a life"
<SaadTalaat> EgyParadox: +1
<SaadTalaat> Oh
<thelinuxer1> it's a lie i know :D
<SaadTalaat> I don't know maybe it is =P
<thelinuxer1> :D
<SaadTalaat> it's good to be here..
 * SaadTalaat goes back to what he was doin
<saad_> Anas doesn't Log on here, does he?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-15
<Remoun> Anyone using Chrome find it slow to close windows?
<EgyParadox> https://answers.launchpad.net/questions/+questions?field.search_text=&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=ar&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status=NEEDSINFO&field.status=ANSWERED&field.status=SOLVED&field.status=EXPIRED&field.status=INVALID&field.status-empty-marker=1
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: use shortened url's dude :P
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> elkasal we7esh
<SaadTalaat> thelinuxer: +1
<EgyParadox> most arabic questions expire
<EgyParadox> ma7adesh beyrod 3ala 7aga
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: we need to pay gr8 attention to this
<thelinuxer>  i stopped watching the questions long time ago
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer,
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: aiwan
<EgyParadox> I wanted u to reply bas
<thelinuxer> What ?
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-11
<intel> السلام عليكم
<intel> في حد هنا ممكن يساعدني ؟
<Bolbol> هااااي عليكم
<Bolbol> HazRPG: هاي
<Bolbol> lubotu3: هاي
<Bolbol> Tux-Tn: هاي
<Tux-Tn> don't mass HL plz
<ComputeristGeek> quit
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-12
<AnasEmad> test alo
<AnasEmad> :)
<thelinuxer> AnasEmad: alo
#ubuntu-eg 2014-09-10
<MohamedAlaa98> Don't you think that the channel topic should be updated? ;)
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: yeah it should
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact (kindly note that the channel is logged).
<MohamedAlaa98> (Y)
#ubuntu-eg 2014-09-12
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<sing> Hi, I have a problem.
<maysara> sing: instead of wasting your time on spaming, why didn't you tell us your problem?!!
<sing> Ok, I have a working broadband connection and I want to share it with my android phone.
<maysara> laptop?
<sing> yeah
<sing> ad-hoc didn't work
<maysara> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/wifi-hotspot-ubuntu-laptop-android/
<sing> UPDATE 2: Seems that Ap-hotspot is not working good on Ubuntu 14.04, please try this post using KDE’s network manager.
<maysara> Then try that other post
<sing> maysara, I feel like I know you.
<sing> maysara, I've already tried hosnapd
<maysara> Try the KDE network manager method
<sing> hey maysara.
<maysara> sing: hi
<maysara> did it work?
<sing> this worked https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Interhostapdnet_sharing
<maysara> "There is currently no text in this page."
<sing> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Interhostapdnet_sharing
<sing> thanks anyway maysara.
<maysara> you're welcome
<sing> this + create_ap
<sing> https://github.com/oblique/create_ap
<sing> That's it I'm switching to Gentoo.
<sing> Ubuntu is only good if you're a pleb.
#ubuntu-eg 2014-09-13
<Gildor> Sabbah el kheyir
<MohamedAlaa98> maysara: Ezayak ya brns :D
<maysara> MohamedAlaa98: أهلاً أهلاً، الحمد لله بخير :)
<maysara> عامل ايه؟
<MohamedAlaa98> الحمد لله تمام :)
<MohamedAlaa98> واحشنا والله
<maysara> وانت كمان
<maysara> أحياناً بلاقي نفسي فاضي فبدخل
<maysara> يعني مرة كل شهرين ولا حاجة
<maysara> ^^"
<MohamedAlaa98> :))
<MohamedAlaa98> انا حاسس ان الفريق معدش نشيط زي زمان
#ubuntu-eg 2014-09-14
<Noxchi> Hello ! anyone there?
<Gildor> hello
#ubuntu-eg 2019-09-09
<aniruddha_> can anyone tell me how to get the wifi option in ubuntu ??
